# External Storage Device Not Detected



## pcar1947 (Nov 12, 2003)

This Morning I tried to do an expansion of my series 2 from 80 GB to 400 GB using to Maxtor 200 GB Drives. 

Entered the Command Line "backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdc /dev/hdd " 

Recieved the message restore complete. 

Placed the ONLY the new Master drive in th tivo to make sure it worked. 

I received the "Just a few minutes more: message then it went to a TIVO Blue Screen message reading "The External Storage Device Not Detected your Tivo Media Recorder will not work without it . Please make sure it is connected than unplug and plug in again 

If you Know longer wish to use the External device press Clear. 

What DID I DO WRONG? 

Don't want to go any further until I here from someone 

Thanks in Advance 

Paul in Atalnta


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

pcar1947 said:


> What DID I DO WRONG?


Well, if I'm reading this correctly you restored an image to 2 drives, and then only put 1 drive in the tivo. That's what's wrong. Those drives are married now, and shouldn't be separated like that.


----------



## pcar1947 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the respnse.


----------



## pcar1947 (Nov 12, 2003)

I am up and running!


----------

